# [Project] Low3rs R3dm0d goes Silent - A LianLi X2000 is going to be modded.



## lower (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

My name is Lovro and I come from Austria. In order to make my casemod popular, I decided to write a worklog in this forum.

In this worklog I want to put my hardware into a new Case. This case is the Lian Li Super Case X2000B. Unfortunately I haven't bought the case yet. I think, I'll do this in the next two weeks.

Here is my Hardware, which I will use for my project:

-Asus Maximus III Formula
-Intel Core i7 860 (watercooled)
-Corsair Dominator GT
-Corsair HX620W fullsleeved
-Sapphire Radeon HD5870 (watercooled)

The PC is gonna be watercooled.

By the way I want to thank Aquatuning Austria (aquatuning.at) for sending me watercooling products.












This products are they going to send me: http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4f2a03b96e808c527f2f852b042c9144

I have two nice pictures of bitspower articles for you, there are more to come:











I know that my English is not very good so please tell me where I have some mistakes. Please write me a personal message to correct them. 

greetings Lower


----------



## lower (Jun 9, 2010)

Pictureupdate :

Here are some Bitspower-fittings. I hope you like the picture 






greez


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome pics! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## lower (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi jellyrole,

thank you . I am going to post some new pics in the next few days 

greez


----------



## douglatins (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, how does one gets sponsored for a build?


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2010)

Email vendors/manufacturers and beg... That's one way I guess, heh.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Email vendors/manufacturers and beg... That's one way I guess, heh.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1922055#post1922055

Would you think i would get some help to this? Im going to render it with some manuf logos now


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, I don't want to poo on this thread anymore, but come up with a plan/design that incorporates the logo of your choice. Send emails to the companies that use the logo's and let them know your plans in good detail and what you want to accomplish. Ask if there's anything that they could let you "display" on your mod.


----------



## lower (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

@douglatins:
If you are doing a casemod and you want to use some products of a random company, you can, if you want, write an e-mail to this company.

There you should write about your personality and your casemod. You can also write some  details like your concept or some important information for the company. You should also write, what you are going to do for them, if you are getting sponsored, like a banner or other promotion.

And of course you should ask for the products you need.

I hope I was able to help 

greez


----------



## codyjansen (Jun 10, 2010)

subbed


----------



## lower (Jun 10, 2010)

here are 2 Pics of my Rams: 











I hope they are somehow "good" 

greez


----------



## Loosenut (Jun 10, 2010)

I also subbed, can't wait to see more


----------



## lower (Jun 10, 2010)

hehe 

what does "subbed" mean? Something like an E-Mail, everytime someone write something in this thread?

greez


----------



## Loosenut (Jun 10, 2010)

subbed=subscribed to this thread

It allows us to follow any new entries or comments


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2010)

lower said:


> hehe
> 
> what does "subbed" mean? Something like an E-Mail, everytime someone write something in this thread?
> 
> greez



It means subscribed.  That way they can stay up to date on your work.  Everytime you post in this thread the person will be notified.

I as well am interested in the project, hope it goes well.


----------



## lower (Jun 10, 2010)

ahaaa  thanks guys  - in Austria its called Abo like abonnement 

i will now go to bed, its 3.20 AM in Vienna 

@mlee: Thanks, i will try to make it really good


----------



## Loosenut (Jun 10, 2010)

same thing, abonnement is french for subscription


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2010)

What Phobya parts are you using?  Any radiators?

Nice of Aquatuning to be giving you such good stuff!


----------



## lower (Jun 10, 2010)

As u see in the shopping cart, which I have added into my start post, I will use a Phobya radiator with phobya fans. Well, also some other stuff I am going to use.

The articles have already been shipped, and they should arrive in the next few days. I hope, that the products will arrive on Friday, because I want to test the watercooling this weekend.

I will also get some articles from AquaComputer to test them.

They are going to send me:

an Aquastream pump (how can I say: Pump or engine?)
an Aquagratix HD5870 Watercooler
and a Cuplex HD CPU Cooler

I think I will publish it in this forum too


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 10, 2010)

You'll love that Aquagreatix block! Check out my project log thread if you want to see it in action!


----------



## Ciddy (Jun 10, 2010)

nice pics mate 
looking forward to some nice shots of that case


----------



## lower (Jun 10, 2010)

Update :






greez


----------



## lower (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys, 

heres a new pic  

i hope you'll like it






greez

Lovro


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 17, 2010)

those dominators are GOOD ram m8, I take it this is 1156 mod?? nice heatkiller bro. ay case in mind yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

Great stuff so far, subscribed!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 17, 2010)

I think I just seen my new water block I'll be using along with a TEC cooler and full water setup. 

Nice pictures for sure!


----------



## lower (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys 

@overclocking101:

Yeah this Dominator GTs are very very good.

Highest overclocking was 2200 MHz - 7-9-7-23

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/974038_lower_maxxmem_ddr3_1761_marks

@Chicken Patty: Thank you mate 

@fullinfusion: I like the new heatkiller very very much! Its almost the nicest cpu cooler @ the time.

greez


----------

